# Older People winning with Obama Care



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Older Americans are early winners under health law
> 
> CHICAGO (AP) - For many older Americans who lost jobs during the recession, the quest for health care has been one obstacle after another. They're unwanted by employers, rejected by insurers, struggling to cover rising medical costs and praying to reach Medicare age before a health crisis.
> 
> ...


Ok.....now this is a good thing and I am happy people are covered. But look at what I have highlighted in bold and underlined! So like i have stated 100 times over. Where will all this money come from? I mean they will be paying in less that what they have to pay on the "open market" yet they will have more costs. The average diabetic has about $500 in pills they have to take. (I know because i have a diabetic in the family who is 60 years old). His insurance pays for most of it with him having to pay out of pocket 30%. So insurance is covering $350 a month. So imagine some of the stories you are reading on what people are paying for insurance a month. If they are in the same situation or become diabetic and have to take this amount of pills. Where is the money going to come from?? Then think about cancers, doctors visits, blood works, etc. I know deductibles and co-pays are different. Yet where is this money going to come from??? this whole operation isn't self sufficient. Also look at what others have stated they did.....knee replacements, gall bladder removals, etc.

Look at the example that they gave with the gentleman. He negotiated it down to $12,000 for gallbladder removal. He is paying $285 a month and has a $6300 deductible. So how can you pay for a $12,000 gall bladder surgery??? So lets do the math.... He pays in a year $3420. Has a $6300 deductible. That is $9720. Where is the extra $2280 is coming from... Insurance. Now remember he negotiated it down where the average costs more that 3 times that. So again the excess is coming from insurance.

I know people will chime in about that is what is insurance. Trust me I know I am an agent. But how can a company be in the black or run self efficient when you are limited on increases, limited on how you can charge for pre-existing conditions, and your major market or enrollee's (31% as of now) are older and require more care. look at the underlined... 30% of the new diabetic's are in that age grouping!! The numbers are not working out to make this self sufficient.

Anyway....this is my weekly article trying to show people the light. This article is trying to show the positives which is good. yet i just showed you a negative side.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Does anything the government run operate in the black?


----------

